# Overcoming obstacles in live



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The snake avoidance post brought up something that I have thought about in the past. Dogs that never overcome a incident that happens to them. Plenty of dogs have something happen to them, at some point in their life. Some bounce back rather quickly, others take a little while, but then there are the ones that it scars for life.
At some point I think it comes down to the dog not being emotionally equipped to handle some pressure situations. I'm not talking about dogs that have been mistreated, or never socialized, but even some of those come around when placed in the correct home.

Just wondering what others think on the topic.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess no one wants to touch the subject.

I look at Crazycash's posts, and after all he went through as a pup, he is still a happy carefree dog. Loves people, other dogs, and still even loves the vet. Some dogs that don't go through half of what he did, are terrified of the vet.

Even though I believe environment plays a huge factor in a dogs mental health, I believe genetics plays a even bigger role.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree. I think genetics must have a lot to do with it. Take the issue of bee stings. I've had two different male dogs in the past, both stung by bees... and they hated bees so much they would attack them (snap and bite at them) whenever they saw them. Didn't matter about the risk of another sting. But the female I had just before Willie would run and hide and just tremble... every time she saw a bee. Maybe the boys are just braver. LOL! ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

When Dharma was a puppy she was rolled and bitten on the belly by another dog. She went racing at top speed and yelling across the street and home. I found her between the house and the car absolutely shaking. Almost a year later we had her at the breeders and Sheri asked my why Dharma was so afraid of the other dogs. Did I not socialize her? I told her what had happened and that Dharma was still not comfortable around other dogs. Even though we do have dogs that Dharma is good with and we go to the groomers(PetSmart) regularly. Maybe they never do let go. I am aware of what happened and try to work through it. She is better but it takes time and work and sometimes just another more knowledgeable person's perspective. Every dog is different..... just like we are.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It is interesting - my two dogs are a great example. They both had tough starts in life and I'll never know exactly what happened to them other than they were both strays that were injured as pups. Cash obviously had the worst injury but like TR said, he's a very happy dog that loves everyone and everything around him and really has no fears. Penny on the other hand definitely has some fears. She's much better when Cash is around her to give her support, but it's something that she deals with daily. I work with her on it and she's a little better than she used to be, but it's something that I think she will always struggle with. She may learn over time to handle it better but I know that her first instinct is always to run rather than face her fears. 

Cash has lived in my house since he was four months old and Penny has lived here since she was about six months old - so they have spent the majority of their lives in the same environment. Based on that - I would assume that genetics has to play a significant role in their behavior.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if it was already predetermined that the dog/puppy did not have enough will/drive to overcome some of life's situations.

I can look back and see where Rod posted about Bailey getting spurred by a pheasant, Then refusing a retrieve, but the next time in the field Bailey had overcame the experience, and retrieved.
At a NSTRA trial a lady had a beautiful 3 year old GSP that was bird shy.
This dog had been through training, and had did well on some wild bird hunts. On one hunt the bird flushed straight into the dogs face, cutting her nose. She back right into a cactus to get away from it, and that was the last time she ever pointed a bird. She would shiver, tuck tail, and turn away if she scented a game bird after that happened to her.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby got spurred by a pheasant during her first shooting season and I often wonder if that had an effect as she's not been over keen on picking up, she's slowly getting better but by no means consistent. I'm kinda hoping that young Elvis may give her some confidence on that score.


----------

